# HELP ID MY RHOM



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

I forgot to post that aquascape finally replaced my dead elong but instead of sending another elong, i decided to go with a black piranha and pedro agreed to my proposal. Now i need help ID'ing him because i went to my LFS and they have a "black piranha" in there and it doesnt even look like mine. So is this a XINGU OR GUYANA????? And what the hell is the difference between the two????


























xingu or guyana???

thanks guys

chris


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

The difference between the two is easy...one is from Guyana and one is from Xingu. Both are Rhoms. The only way you are ever going to know is by asking Pedro where the collection point of your fish was. Physical differences vary so much from fish to fish that there is no way that any of us could tell with any certainty what you have other than the obvious. Serrasalmus Rhombeus.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

*S. Rhombeus*


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

^ x2 ..... and a nice one too

just needs to put some weight on


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Gonna be a mean lil fucher.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

no idea but what a beautiful rhom he is


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks guys! for tellin me its a RHOM.....................................

anyways il take a pic of the rhom they have at my LFS


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The only way to know is if Pedro pulled it out of the waters himself-

All other's are just guesses and hold no value what so ever....


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

true, ill ask him


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

flipstylez said:


> thanks guys! for tellin me its a RHOM.....................................


sorry we couldn't be more help


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

its ok, it was funny when that kid said its a rhom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Going by pics ive seen on aquascapes website... it looks like an xingu to me--- but again it really not that important-


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Going by pics ive seen on aquascapes website... it looks like an xingu to me--- but again it really not that important-


ya i think its a xingu also.......... coz the 1 at the LFS is a guyana, and its alot different that the 1 i have


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

that fish is STARVING. Beauitful, but so damn thin.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

stevedave said:


> that fish is STARVING. Beauitful, but so damn thin.


well thats what aquascape sent me!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

hey fllip just what i said to you on msn! thay will wait untill thay get a shitty rhom and send it asap! and you best bet is go there your self and pick it out your self!

but anyways dude give that rhom a few weeks of shrimp and it will be a great lookin fish id buy it from you but your so far!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> hey fllip just what i said to you on msn! thay will wait untill thay get a shitty rhom and send it asap! and you best bet is go there your self and pick it out your self!


If it's typed on the Internet, is it still libel?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just love how everyone keeps chiming in. I have received many many many fish through shipping. A fish that is skinny is the last thing that would worry me. These fish can go months with no food...and if anything...they are healthier for it. It is healthy for these fish to deplete their fat storage...like happens in the wild durring the dry season when many of these fish are caught....so can we move on from the "that fish is skinny" ignorance?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 05:24 PM
> I just love how everyone keeps chiming in. I have received many many many fish through shipping. A fish that is skinny is the last thing that would worry me. These fish can go months with no food...and if anything...they are healthier for it. It is healthy for these fish to deplete their fat storage...like happens in the wild durring the dry season when many of these fish are caught....so can we move on from the "that fish is skinny" ignorance?


I was going to say something like that, but decided that a certain individual would find it offensive. Not to mention







over it. Feed the fish, it will do fine.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> hey fllip just what i said to you on msn! thay will wait untill thay get a shitty rhom and send it asap! and you best bet is go there your self and pick it out your self!
> 
> but anyways dude give that rhom a few weeks of shrimp and it will be a great lookin fish id buy it from you but your so far!


I'm not much for the drama that happens on the net but when someone makes a comment that is so far from the truth I had to post. I'm not in the office or active on here as much as I used to be do to a heavy workload at my other job but did Flip happen to tell you that I was asking him for weeks to come in and pick out the fish himself? I called Pedro and he told me he shipped it out for free when flip didn't come in.

Alex


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I'm not much for the drama that happens on the net but when someone makes a comment that is so far from the truth I had to post. I'm not in the office or active on here as much as I used to be do to a heavy workload at my other job but did Flip happen to tell you that I was asking him for weeks to come in and pick out the fish himself? I called Pedro and he told me he shipped it out for free when flip didn't come in.
> 
> Alex


Don't you love it when some butthead starts all this skinny stuff and just like diarrhea it keeps spilling.

ID complete (both fish and smell).


----------

